# Playdate in Fargo ND?



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Too bad you weren't 3 hours North or we'd play with you!


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Aw darn! We spend alot of time in Deloraine but not winnipeg...


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

We go shopping to Grand Forks every 3-4 months. Kiwi has come with us a couple times and gone to Wag'n'Train daycare while we shop.


----------



## mpewe (Jul 19, 2012)

Grand forks isn't too far from me...


----------



## FeatherRiverSam (Aug 7, 2009)

You're just a bit outta reach for us...but I know how you feel. It would be fun to be able to get together with other forum members, compare notes and watch the dogs play. Good luck.

Pete & Woody


----------

